# Straight Razor Help



## DWSmith (Jun 16, 2011)

I was going through my late Mothers storage items a few weeks ago and came across a straight razor. Although the blade is rusted I am surprised how sharp it is. The case it is in says Evans Brothers Fine Cutlers. Does anyone have any information about this razor and would anyone be interested in rescuing it back to a more useful condition?


----------



## mainaman (Jun 16, 2011)

What does it say on the shank of the blade?
Usually there were OEM manufacturers that would make blades for different barber supply companies,m it is possible that this is one such razor.
But if the tang says different than the box, then that might make identification easier.


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 16, 2011)

All I can see is Sheffield Eng. Under a magnifying glass the edge almost looks serrated.


----------



## mainaman (Jun 16, 2011)

in this case it is hard to say anything about manufacturer.
I am sure it is OEM for the cutlery company though.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2011)

The BoardSMITH said:


> All I can see is Sheffield Eng. Under a magnifying glass the edge almost looks serrated.


 
It's probably for shaving tomatoes then...........................


----------



## heirkb (Jun 17, 2011)

Post some pictures, David. I think we'd have to see how it looks to see if it's restorable.


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 17, 2011)

I tried to post a photo but wasn't able to for some reason. I will try in my vendor section.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2011)

The BoardSMITH said:


> I tried to post a photo but wasn't able to for some reason. I will try in my vendor section.


 

David,
Try it again now, I just made a change to the permissions.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 17, 2011)

Serrated Straight razor?!

[video=youtube;piVnArp9ZE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piVnArp9ZE0&feature=related[/video]


----------

